# Trump's taxes



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Today, Supreme Court will hear about keeping Trump's financial status a secret. Including if he has to release his tax returns. About time. Is he trying to hide something? Important for long term issues involving oversee by Congress. May have to release things that are against the law. Maybe about foreign income. Which means he could be indicted after he loses the election this fall. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The problem with this is that if they are allowed access the Dems will hire a hundred lawyers and go over it with a fine tooth comb (probably with taxpayer money). Since even IRS auditors can't agree on many provisions of the tax code they will undoubtedly find things. A vast majority of which will be nit picking or possibly a misinterpretation of tax code ,possibly even by an auditor himself. These will be things that are so insignificant that under normal circumstances an auditor would ignore and overlook them. but the Dems will make sure Trump is held accountable for each and every thing no matter how minor and despite the fact that these same discrepancies can probably be found in their own tax returns with a thorough enough audit. I doubt there is a person in this country who isn't violating one or more provisions of our tax law...It's just that complicated... Also add that few people of wealth actually know personally what is going on with their taxes. They hire people who are supposed to know what they are doing to take care of this. It is doubtful that Trump or anyone for that matter is involved in or is even knowledgeable of the minute details of their taxes when they have professionals prepare them. The Dems will declare every minor discrepancy a "Smoking Gun" even if it was an oversight or simple mistake in interpretation. This is just another witch hunt... FWIW has ANYONE...EVER...verified that ANY candidates tax records that have been made public are actually legitimate. Really ? What's to prevent a candidate from submitting fake tax records to the public. As long as the IRS got a legitimate copy and taxes are paid they have no authority reveal the public one may be fake... And if one thinks the big name politicians have never participated in insider trading the are a fool.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you really think that Republicans wouldn't do the same thing if we had a Democrat for president? It's the sign of the times Us vs them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Do you really think that Republicans wouldn't do the same thing if we had a Democrat for president? It's the sign of the times Us vs them.


This is 100% correct. Like I have talked about....could be a slippery slope. But it also could be a good thing because it will set precedent on what will need to be done.

I am sure Trump has something about foreign income that was either not disclosed correctly or it has to do with his "valuation" stuff on his real estate. Which is done to "skirt" some taxes paid. What I think that will be found if they dig into these is over or under valuation of property and showing Trump isn't as "rich" as he portrays. This will hurt his ego more than his actual presidency.

Remember he has been touting he is the best, smartest, greatest, dug out of bankruptcy, etc. He is all knowing and what not. Well if his taxes show he isn't as "rich" as he claims, his properties are not the "greatest", his pulled strings or hide things during his bankruptcy, etc. Or where he has gotten loans and what not.... well that is what will get found out. It will be if he didn't "disclose" the stuff and if that is the case... it could be as simple as the slap on the wrists others have gotten about things. OR it could be Al Capone type evasion. We don't know and will soon find out if he has to release them.

But like I stated.... do other elected officials want us to dig into their taxes??? Think of many elected official leave congress as million and billionaires.

Or is this going to be another "gotcha" moment that will fail. We don't know and just need to wait on what the Supreme Court decides.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There isn't an adjective Trump doesn't know.

"Remember he has been touting he is the best, smartest, greatest, fabulous, awesome,most, etc. Listening to him always touting himself gets old.

Plus all his lies and exaggerations. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Would his tax forms show how much money he stole from his charity buying a giant oil painting of himself or how big the Trump University fraud really was?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Would his tax forms show how much money he stole from his charity buying a giant oil painting of himself or how big the Trump University fraud really was?


It could show some of this. It could show how he rearranged debt, valuation, etc. To either make him look wealthy, pay for other things that might not be "business" related that he took as deductions, etc. it could show a lot or it could show what he has been saying all along... "Perfect taxes".... oke:

I agree with his adjective usage. It is old.

But like I touched base on a different post somewhere. If you ever notice lots of people who's minds go at a fast rate to things like this. They will use adjectives so they can get there thoughts collected, they say UMMMMM, they take long pauses during speech, they add in noises (I know one person who hums), etc. I am not saying he is a "genius" or anything like that. But a possible speech disorder or something. Don't know if in the past if he had a stutter problem or something and that is why or how he was taught to deal with it or not. I am not making excuses but it could be the reason he does this..... or it is also his INFLATED EGO... :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe about foreign income.


 Maybe, maybe, maybe------ I'll give you liberals one thing: you sure have an imagination. Maybe the earth will reverse rotation tomorrow. oke:

If there is something wrong with his taxes and I had to guess it would be that he isn't as rich as he wants people to think and he don't want people to know. Oh my goodness impeach him.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Fine .. Go over Trumps finances with a fine tooth comb....as long as you go over Biden's and every member of congress too. Don't forget Hillary either. And gut the IRS too because obviously they are not doing their job..

Doing taxes for the wealthy is like playing the market. They hire a team of tax attorneys to try interpret take advantage of any loopholes they can. They will push it taking the chance that if they are audited they will have to pay it back but that's part of the risk. In most cases the odds are in their favor but if not it's just another failed investment.. They ALL play the game and if the IRS digs deep enough they WILL find an error. It comes down to acceptable loss for both sides.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Fine .. Go over Trumps finances with a fine tooth comb....as long as you go over Biden's and every member of congress too. Don't forget Hillary either. And gut the IRS too because obviously they are not doing their job..


This is the rabbit hole that could be opened up.

Like I mentioned... Many elected officials come into Washington millionaires&#8230;.and leave billionaires. Or they come into Washington as regular joes....and leave millionaires.

Right now they are going over a "stock" sale a rep did... I think it was Rep. Burt but not 100% sure. He did it after a COVID meeting. Along with about 4 other elected officials. Plus some elected officals spouses sold stock at or around the same time. Well it is coming to light another one is added to that list. A rep in MN... Tina Smith. We will see if the others get raked over the coals like Rep. Burt. BTW.. Burt is a Republican. Smith is a Dem... I also read at one time Feinstein's name was on that list too. If there was any "insider" stuff going on or abuse they should be hammered no matter what political party. But it is funny only one is getting media attention. oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just read on twitter that Feinstein handed over documents about Husbands stock sale.

Again might not be anything to this story but im sure you wont see nothing about this in the media.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What has come of this? I haven't seen anything on the news or anywhere.

Have they come to a ruling yet?

Just curious?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The IRS commissioner at the time, John Koskinen, said that an IRS audit does not prevent the taxpayer from releasing tax returns. ... There is no requirement that presidential candidates release their tax returns but candidates are legally free to do so even when under audit.





> Requirements for the President of the United States
> Legal requirements for presidential candidates have remained the same since the year Washington accepted the presidency. As directed by the Constitution, a presidential candidate must be a natural born citizen of the United States, a resident for 14 years, and 35 years of age or older. These requirements do not prohibit women or minority candidates from running.


How do they prove they are a natural born citizen? Ooops - birth certificate. oke: oke: :rollin:


----------

